# 1 year later - my first repeat race



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

WARNING: CHRISTIAN CONTENT (So don't read it if you find it offensive.) 
leaving in a few minutes to do the first race I ever did (last year) again for the second time. My how things change. Last year, the walkers were faster than me. Last year, I was 70 lbs heavier than I am now. This year, I can run a 5k at a 12 min. mile pace. I have run a half marathon and am training for another (maybe 2). I'm still over weight, but MUCH less than I was last year. 

It makes you think... Long faithfulness in a single direction... That is the key to weightloss, and a lot of other things in life too. It wasn't a single salad, or a single run that got me here, and a single moment of weakness where I ate the wrong things or didn't run didn't ruin it either. Sometimes you just have to keep trying, and have a long game plan. 

Anway, just really thankful to be here today. This is a celebration of sorts, doing this race again. It's a way to be consciously aware of all that has changed in the last year. 

"Do not grow weary in well doing..." as the Bible says. Long faithfulness in a single direction is powerful. 

Thanks to all of you who have "been there", out there in cyber space, being an encouragement in my journey. Hopefully, I can return the favor. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Oh Cindy, what a great post. Running can be spiritual, no doubt about that. As is accomplishing anything you never thought you could do. The marathon was like this for me. So much work, ending in a lot of tears and much joy. I can feel that emotion from your words today.

My first "repeat" race is also this weekend.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Personal Record (in an actual race) today. Ran it clocking 12.18 min. miles. I feel great! Couldn't have asked for a better "aniversary". Wow! I am really thankful. 

JanS., how was your race today? (oops, I guess your race is tomorrow, right? Anyway, good luck, and let us know how it goes.)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I will! 

Congratulations on your PR!!! And on your 70 lb. weight loss, somehow I missed that when reading your post this afternoon.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

JanS said:


> I will!
> 
> Congratulations on your PR!!! And on your 70 lb. weight loss, somehow I missed that when reading your post this afternoon.


Thanks Jan. I still have more to lose, believe it or not. I was *very* overweight. 

I forgot to say how the kids did! My 15 y.o. son ran it in 25, so 7.54 min mile pace, my 14 y.o. daughter did it in 30, so 9.22 min. mile pace, and my two middle kids (one boy, one girl) did it in 10.56 min. mile pace. I was really proud of them all! (The little one, who is 8, ran with me.) Not too shabby for a family of people who were all couch potatoes I year ago, I don't suppose.  

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Excellent!!!!!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

cindy-e said:


> Thanks Jan. I still have more to lose, believe it or not. I was *very* overweight.
> 
> I forgot to say how the kids did! My 15 y.o. son ran it in 25, so 7.54 min mile pace, my 14 y.o. daughter did it in 30, so 9.22 min. mile pace, and my two middle kids (one boy, one girl) did it in 10.56 min. mile pace. I was really proud of them all! (The little one, who is 8, ran with me.) Not too shabby for a family of people who were all couch potatoes I year ago, I don't suppose.
> 
> Cindyc.


I know this is an older thread but I'm new to this area and was just skimming threads. 

Anyhow, What a truely inspiring post!! To have your whole family actively working towards a healthier life together...... Way to go mom!!


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for reviving this thread Jerngen, way to go Cindy and Jan! Last year for Thanksgiving my family did the annual Turkey Trot, we walked it but we did it, and got to see Sarah Palin as she was participating with her local family. This year we will be over on the west side of the state for Thanksgiving so we will miss it, my dd's are very upset!! So I guess we will do the cable bridge run in December instead. I love it when families get active together.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

My youngest runs and we have done two races together....if her being way in front of me counts as "together". Even when we run separately which is most of the time it's great having something like that in common. I can hold my own in conversations with her sporty friends. Don't think my racing has given her bragging rights with her high school teammates but it sure has with their parents. LOL

How cool that you got to see Mrs. Palin and good for her for promoting healthy families.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

It's funny that you all brought this back up today. My two oldest kids and I are training for a half marathon that is thanksgiving weekend. It will be their first, and my second, but it's only been 6 months since the last one. 

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know how i missed this post, but that is great Cindy! You are an inspiration!
Pam


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm inspired, although I was born handicapped and could never "run" I do enjoy my walking..enjoy..blessings..

congrats on the great weight loss !! woo hoo.


----------

